# [emerge] [résolu] purger les message à la fin d'un emerge ?

## Sirmk

Bonjour,

Lors de l'installation ou de la mise à jour avec emerge des messages apparaissent à la fin. J'ai réussi à faire disparaître la notification de nouvelles "news" avec la commande :

```
eselect news purge
```

Mais je n'arrive pas à faire disparaitre ce message :

```
 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information
```

Le problème ayant été résolu je voudrais ne plus être avisé à chaque install. Exsit-t-il une commande pour ne plus faire apparître ce message ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

----------

## Poussin

Premièrement, concernant les "news", le message ne s'affiche en fin d'installation que si des news n'ont pas été lue. Le meilleure action possible est de les lire! Les informations qui y sont disponibles ne sont pas négligeables! eselect news list, et eselect news read X sont bien plus utiles que la purge.

Concernant le message concernant les fichiers de configuration, je te suggère de lire le manuel gentoo (handbook) disponible ici: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

Ce message n'apparait que si des fichiers de configurations doivent être mis à jour suite à l'installation d'une nouvelle version d'un paquet. Cette mise à jour est à effectuer à l'aide de etc-update ou dispatch-conf. Une fois les conflits résolus, le message n'apparait plus. Cette étape est absolument essentielle si tu veux que ton système tienne la route

----------

## Sirmk

 *Quote:*   

> Premièrement, concernant les "news", le message ne s'affiche en fin d'installation que si des news n'ont pas été lue. Le meilleure action possible est de les lire! Les informations qui y sont disponibles ne sont pas négligeables! eselect news list, et eselect news read X sont bien plus utiles que la purge.

 

Elles ont été lues et relues... mais le message était toujours présent. Jusqu'à ce que je purge.

Pour le reste de ton post renvoyer à la doc sans essayer de comprendre la problématique de celui qui poste est contre-productif surtout que tu me renvoie au sommaire. Si je poste c'est que j'ai cherché dans la documentation et que je n'ai pas trouvé.... 

J'ai intégrer les nouveaux fichiers de configuration. J'ai fais une recherche des fichiers '._cfg????_*' et j'ai comparé manuellement les fichiers sans utiliser les outils dont tu parles. C'est peut-être pour cette raison que le message apparaît.

Maintenant je vais peut-être m'attirait les foudres de tous les lecteurs de ce forum tant la pratique me semble répandu ici. Je trouve le ton de certains très condescendant :

 *Quote:*   

> Le meilleure action possible est de les lire! 

 

Qu'est ce qu'il te permet de penser que je ne les ai pas lu ? Est-ce que j'ai dit je veux me débarrasser des news sans les lire ?

Je comprends que les questions des débutants peuvent irriter certains. J'ai un bon tuyau pour vous : n'y répondais pas. Vous perdez du temps et en faites perdre à celui qui vous lit.

Bonne soirée et ne te sens pas obligé de me répondre.

----------

## guilc

 *Sirmk wrote:*   

> Maintenant je vais peut-être m'attirait les foudres de tous les lecteurs de ce forum tant la pratique me semble répandu ici. Je trouve le ton de certains très condescendant :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Le meilleure action possible est de les lire!  
> 
> Qu'est ce qu'il te permet de penser que je ne les ai pas lu ? Est-ce que j'ai dit je veux me débarrasser des news sans les lire ?
> ...

 

Alors, bon, c'est fou ça quand même...

Ce qui lui permet de penser que tu ne les as pas lues ? Bah relis ton message, tu ne l'as pas dit... Ça serait bien de ne pas voir de la condescendance au premier message donnant une indication pas assez précise/adaptée à ton goût... On ne connaît pas à priori celui qui pose la question, en l'absence d'informations sur ce qui a été fait, dire de lire les news est la meilleure chose à faire...

 *Sirmk wrote:*   

> Je comprends que les questions des débutants peuvent irriter certains. J'ai un bon tuyau pour vous : n'y répondais pas. Vous perdez du temps et en faites perdre à celui qui vous lit.
> 
> Bonne soirée et ne te sens pas obligé de me répondre.

 

Si tu ne veux pas de réponse, pourquoi poser une question ?

Si tu veux une réponse qui te conviennes au millimètre, il faudrait peut-être penser à aller dans le détail des informations données....

Encore une fois, on ne te connais pas, on ne connais pas ton niveau, ni le degré d'informations que tu es allé chercher. Il y a quantité de "débutants" qui viennent poser des questions sans avoir pris la peine de lire ne serait-ce qu'une ligne de doc ni tapé 3 mots clé dans google. Il est donc normal en l'absence de détails de te diriger vers le handbook, et l'utilisation de etc-update/dispatch-conf qui sont les outils adaptés à cette situation, et vont gérer tout seuls les fichiers de conf (et supprimer les "._cfg***" une fois les mises à jour intégrées à la conf, ce qui a pour effet de faire disparaître le message à la fin de l'emerge). Outils que visiblement tu ne connais pas puisque tu ne les utilises pas...

PS: dans la vraie vie, quand tu poses une question à quelqu'un et que la réponse ne te plaît pas ou n'est pas assez précise, tu lui réponds d'aller se faire voir ? Bah si c'est ça, je te plains, mais ici ça passe mal, effectivement.

----------

## Sirmk

Dans le vraie vie quand quelqu'un te pose une question tu réponds à côté et tu lui dit "t'as qu'à lire tel livre", évidement sans donner le numéro de page ?

Je n'ai pas lu le handbook à ce sujet car :

- celui en français est plein d'inexactitude et n'est plus à jour, d'ailleurs les outils dont tu parles n'y sont pas abordés,

- comme indiqué dans le message que j'ai cité plus haut au lieu de lire le handbook anglais je me suis penché sur la section config files du manuel emerge (man emerge), les outils y sont mentionnés mais il n'est pas fait obligation de les utiliser.

 *Quote:*   

> Ce qui lui permet de penser que tu ne les as pas lues ? Bah relis ton message, tu ne l'as pas dit...

 

Excuse moi si le fait de lire les news me parait évident...

 *Quote:*   

> on ne te connais pas, on ne connais pas ton niveau, ni le degré d'informations que tu es allé chercher.

 

d'accord, mais pourquoi supposer tout de suite sans me connaitre que je suis débutant et que je n'ai pas lu la doc

Je suis inscrit sur plusieurs forum mais je suis obligé de constater que ici il y a une mauvaise ambiance. Certains ne disent même pas bonjour, au revoir. Je sais c'est pas important mais bon ça peut améliorer la communication... 

La question que j'ai posé est juste un détail qu'une personne expérimentée avec portage peut fournir en peu de temps. Et là on se perd dans des discussions débiles, c'est pour ça que j'ai demandé (et je redemande) de ne pas répondre (si c'est pour continuer la polémique (comme il faut tout vous dire   :Wink:  )).

En revanche les réponses sur comment enlever ces messages maintenant que les fichiers n'existe plus sont bienvenues.

----------

## Poussin

Une preuve supplémentaire que tu n'as pas lu le manuel, les outils y sont bien mentionnés: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=3&chap=4

Tu noteras que que je ne t'avais pas donné uniquement un lien vers la doc, il s'agissait du handbook, le document de base. De plus, j'ai enchaîné sur les 2 outils utilisés en standard pour régler ton problème, tu avais donc toutes les informations nécessaires pour trouver la solution à ton problème. Effectivement ici, on ne donne pas les réponses bêtements (le poisson, le pêcheur, tout ça...).

Je te conseille de lire attentivement ce document également: http://www.gnurou.org/writing/smartquestionsfr

Tu y comprendras peut-être l'importance de la manière de poser une question.

Concernant les news, la fonction de read d'eselect fini par:

```

        # update lists of read/unread items

        for repo in ${repos_upd}; do

                write_item_list read ${repo} && write_item_list unread ${repo}

        done

```

Le fait est qu'une fois que les messages sont lus, l'avertissement n'apparait plus. De là, il n'y a qu'un pas pour en conclure que si le message s'affiche chez toi, il reste au moins un message non lu. Maintenant, si tu es aller lire les messages avec d'autres outils (je n'en sais rien, tu ne le précises pas), il est effectivement impossible pour emerge de savoir si tu les as bien lu...

----------

## Sirmk

Merci,

En effet cette section m'avait échappée.

Pour lire les news j'ai fait un 

```
eselect news read all
```

Je ne sais pas si j'ai mis les éléments dans le bon ordre je l'écris de mémoire. C'est à dire que je ne les ai pas lu une par une en utilisant leur id. Peut-être est-ce la raison ... (?)

----------

## DuF

 *Sirmk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> Je suis inscrit sur plusieurs forum mais je suis obligé de constater que ici il y a une mauvaise ambiance. Certains ne disent même pas bonjour, au revoir. Je sais c'est pas important mais bon ça peut améliorer la communication... 
> ...

 

Bonjour,

J'ai du mal à accepter ce que je lis. Osez-dire que sur ce forum il y a une mauvaise ambiance après seulement 2 réponses c'est fort. 

Je trouve au contraire que "Poussin" est plutôt sympa avec toi car dès le début il t'a donné les 2 bonnes réponses. Je pense que tu peux comprendre aussi le point de vue de personnes qui aident. Car en lisant ton message on savait que tu ne t'étais pas renseigné sur le fonctionnement de eselect news read et les outils etc-update/dispatch-conf. Et il ne faut rien de voir de méchant si on te répond que c'est documenté et qu'il faille le lire, c'est juste des conseils dont on sait qu'ils fonctionnent, sans doute parce que ça a fonctionné pour nous.

@+

----------

## Sirmk

Bonjour,

Ok je reconnais que j'ai mal réagi j'ai en effet mal interprété le "premièrement etc...". Le fait est que j'étais persuadé d'avoir tout lu de emerge dans la section : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=2

alors qu'un description en détail était là : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=3

Je fais beaucoup d'effort pour ne pas solliciter constamment les services de la communauté. Là il s'agissait d'un détail pour moi qu'il est vrai je n'ai pas trop essayé de trouver par moi même car je suis dans une phase d'installation/configuration des applications sur mon environnement et cet aspect me prend beaucoup de temps. 

Ce que je dis là n'est pas pour m'excuser juste pour tenter d'expliquer ma réaction. J'aurais dû chercher un peu plus et je m'en excuse.

----------

## DuF

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes, on trouvera toujours des personnes un peu plus direct que d'autres, certaines plus réactives, etc.

Je veux juste ajouter que le but n'est pas de dire : "vous devez chercher dans la documentation et ne pas poser de questions idiotes sur le forum". Au contraire, Il ne faut pas hésiter à poser toutes vos questions dans le forum et s'il y a des réponses du type "regarde dans la documentation c'est expliqué" c'est tout bêtement que des fois, la documentation se suffit à elle même et évite toutes les ambiguïtés. La documentation a cette qualité qu'elle est pédagogique là où des humains pourraient être incompris.

Dans ton cas, il n'y avait effectivement pas grand chose à ajouter par rapport à la documentation et on espère que le forum a permis de te faire gagner du temps en ciblant la recherche.

@+

----------

## Sirmk

Merci Duf et merci à vous effectivement la section 3 du handbook répond à mes questions. 

@+

----------

